# New/First Litter! Now with pics!



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I had the first litter born in my mousery born in the wee hours of Saturday morning!
Parents are both black merles out of THM.
The litter has the potential to have both chocolate and black merles.
I'm a bit thrown though, because a couple of babies have pink eyes.
Pictures later


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

First babies!
Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Aww, they're adorable <3


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks! I have week 1 pictures of them:

Lloyd (chocolate merle buck):









Lash (chocolate merle doe):









Shagnasty (black merle buck):









Mavra (black merle doe):


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Obviously, my thumb (which is obviously his mom) was holding out on Shag.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Ugh... You're so lucky, we have no Merle's around the UK.... Well I think one lady brought some but she won't have any to sell because they're too special!


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Really? I could have sworn that somebody was all about getting merles from the UK when the import happened a couple of years ago.  I'm sorry, hon!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, it sucketh muchly, but maybe ONE day I will find one! I am going to try n find one 

u have any updated pics of the babies?


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I do! These are from yesterday, but all of their eyes are open today! So wee!
The consensus is that I've got two black merles and two very sooty RY merles.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute. Is this Samantha?


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sam's my name, if that's what you mean


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought that was you.


----------

